# Bilderserie 2010



## Papa Midnight (2. Oktober 2009)

Real shotsvom Spicy 916 Modell2010 Size M


----------



## pfohlenrolle (2. Oktober 2009)

Alter Schwede, ich glaub ich faul grad weg 
Damn this thing is hot !!! 
Hast du evtl noch Bilder vom 316er?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Oktober 2009)

Kann ich Montag mal machen. Jetzt hab ich erst mal Wochenende!  Zwei ganze Tage! Das hatte ich schon seit Monaten nicht mehr!
Noch irgendwelche Wünsche? Hab ja noch so einiges da...


----------



## Robert01 (2. Oktober 2009)

Au fein...
Erst ein eigenes Unterforum und jetzt schon geile Fotos 
Wie wäre es denn mit nem Thread a la "Zeigt her eure Lapierre`s"???
Momentan gehe ich des öfteren mal fremd im Cube-Forum (Asche auf mein Haupt)... gibt dort klasse Fotos. Mit nem LP im Bild würde mir das noch viel besser gefallen.

Würde ja nen Thread starten, allerdings habe ich momentan keinen Zugriff auf Fotos (Netzteil meines Rechners ist abgeraucht) und auf dem Schleppi hab ich kein einziges
Und nen Fotothema ohne Foto starten? Ich weiß nicht...

Vielleicht kommt mir ja jemand zuvor.

Robert


----------



## mkernbach (2. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal die Bilder aus dem Sammelthread rausgefischt..
Es sind jeweils die Direktlinks zu einigen Postings. Daher können u.a. auch andere Räder mitabgebildet sein! 

*DH    *
720 http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6281354&postcount=4332
720    http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6208427&postcount=3834
720 http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6306224&postcount=4418
920    http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6258792&postcount=4163
920 http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6306224&postcount=4418


*Spicy    *
216    http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6258820&postcount=4164
316    http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6258792&postcount=4163
316 http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6306224&postcount=4418
516    http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6258820&postcount=4164
516    http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6258744&postcount=4160
516 http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6306224&postcount=4418
916    http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6258820&postcount=4164
916 http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6306224&postcount=4418


*Froggy*
318    http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6159756&postcount=3575
318    http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6163889&postcount=3609
318    http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6163910&postcount=3611
318    http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6234415&postcount=4058
518    http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6258771&postcount=4162
518 http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6308073&postcount=4471
518 http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6306224&postcount=4418
718    http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_CAXB2T0FEzk/SlcCJe4CptI/AAAAAAAACcI/tt-ChhZTmJM/s400/pbpic3642717%5B1%5D.jpg
718    http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z295/gatling666/LapierreFroggyltd.jpg
718 http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6306224&postcount=4418
918    http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z295/gatling666/lapierre-froggy-2010-kit-cadre.jpg
918 http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6306224&postcount=4418


*Zesty*
214    http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6152833&postcount=3525
214    http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6163889&postcount=3609
314    http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6152833&postcount=3525
314    http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6163889&postcount=3609
514    http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6258744&postcount=4160
514 http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6329590&postcount=4566
514 http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6306224&postcount=4418
714    http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6258820&postcount=4164
714    http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6258744&postcount=4160
914    http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6258820&postcount=4164
914 http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6306224&postcount=4418


*Pro Race    *
300    http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6152833&postcount=3525
310L    http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6258765&postcount=4161
400    http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6258765&postcount=4161
700    http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6258856&postcount=4166
700    http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6258873&postcount=4167
*

X-Control*
210    http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6184172&postcount=3719
410    http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6258856&postcount=4166
500    http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6258856&postcount=4166
510    http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6258820&postcount=4164
710    http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6258792&postcount=4163
900    http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6258873&postcount=4167
900    http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6258744&postcount=4160
910    http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6258792&postcount=4163
910    http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6258873&postcount=4167


----------



## mkernbach (2. Oktober 2009)

Robert01 schrieb:


> Au fein...
> Erst ein eigenes Unterforum und jetzt schon geile Fotos
> Wie wäre es denn mit nem Thread a la "Zeigt her eure Lapierre`s"???
> Momentan gehe ich des öfteren mal fremd im Cube-Forum (Asche auf mein Haupt)... gibt dort klasse Fotos. Mit nem LP im Bild würde mir das noch viel besser gefallen.
> ...


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=267136

Den gibts bereits.. Müsste man ggf. mal von den Moderatoren verschieben lassen..


----------



## Robert01 (2. Oktober 2009)

Ah ja... das ist ein wenig an mir vorbei gegangen.
Gehört definitiv ins Unterforum. Mal schauen, ob sich ein Mod erbarmt...


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Oktober 2009)

Und meine Privatdose mit BOS an Bord...


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Oktober 2009)

Und ein DH 720 in L Modell 2010 (natürlich...)


----------



## eshmann666 (2. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

meine Frage passt sicher nicht so ganz in diesen Thread, aber kennt jemand einen guten Lapierre-Händler im Raum Freiburg.
Die HP von Lapierre spuckt zwar einige Händler raus, aber laut den Homepages der Händler führen die keine Lapierre MTB's. Was testen natürlich schwierig macht.
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

Grüße
eshmann666


----------



## mkernbach (2. Oktober 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=300442&page=193

Poste deine Frage dort bitte erneut. Da wirst du defintiv mehr Feedback bekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eshmann666 (2. Oktober 2009)

Hi!

Danke für den Link! Werde hier meine Frage posten!!

Grüße 
eshmann666


----------



## Bikedude001 (3. Oktober 2009)

Wie kann man denn Grafiken einfügen, wenn die nicht auf irgendeinem Server liegen??


----------



## RS-68 (3. Oktober 2009)

Gar nicht.

Du musst die Bilder in dein Fotoalbum hier im IBC oder auf einen anderen Bilderhost  hochladen und dann hier verlinken. 

Auf deine Festplatte kann, zum Glück, mit legalen Mitteln keiner zugreifen.


----------



## Bikedude001 (4. Oktober 2009)

Spicy 316 mehr Bilder in meinem Fotoalbum. Wollte den Thread damit nicht vollmachen...


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. Oktober 2009)

Wenn du Umbauten gemacht hast, dann nur her damit! Das hier ist ein Bilderfred!


----------



## alu-xb (6. Oktober 2009)

sowas könnte ich garnicht fahren viel zu schade.
das sind wirklich die schönsten räder die ich mir vorstellen kann.
irgendwann wenns geld reicht..........

mfg und viel spaß den besitzern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (9. Oktober 2009)

Hi Sektenbrüder 

evlt is das heir für euch interessant .. haben das OWL Forum bekommen und von ecuh sind ja auch viele aus der Umgebung  
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=210

sry für "Spam"
LG Jens


----------



## Trail_Fire (27. Oktober 2009)

Frage zum 720:
auf den fotos sieht es aus als wären die züge gar nicht innen verlegt?
wie siehts mit den RX aus...kennt einer die bremsen?
Wie siehts aus mit komplettgewicht?(real)
und wie sieht das mit dem dämpfer aus?...was kann man beim rc2 alles einstellen...

thx


----------



## DJJense (27. Oktober 2009)

So hier mal ein Bild von der ersten Tour gestern.


----------



## Bikedude001 (28. Oktober 2009)

Erste Ausfahrt...






Fertiger Frosch...


----------



## Sumsemann (28. Oktober 2009)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Erste Ausfahrt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Absolut Top!!!


----------



## Papa Midnight (31. Oktober 2009)

Spicy 316 L 2010 mit Race Face Turbine in weiss.


----------



## Paolo (31. Oktober 2009)

Gefällt mir gut. Ist eine schöne Farbe wie ich finde. Die Kurbel passt auch super.


----------



## Sumsemann (1. November 2009)

Jo... die Kurbel ist echt klasse!!! 

Die würd sich ja mal geil an meinem 516er machen.

@Papa...  sag mal was zur Stabilität? So stabil wie die XT???


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. November 2009)

Das spielt sich alles in einem so kleinen Rahmen ab, dass ich persönlich das kaum noch feststellen kann. Richtig geil sind aber mal die Steighilfen und die damit zusammenliegende Schaltperformance. Ich siedle diese Kurbel zwischen XT und XTR an. Wobei die Optik alleine schon echt Gold wert ist. Habe eben bei bike action noch ein halbes Dutzend Kurbeln in allen Farben bestellt  Ich finds toll. Merkt man das?


----------



## Schaaf (1. November 2009)

Bei dem Lapierre 720 geht mir ja einer ab....scheiss ist das geil.
Kannst du mir sagen was für ein Lenker das ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (1. November 2009)

Schaaf schrieb:


> Bei dem Lapierre 720 geht mir ja einer ab....scheiss ist das geil.



...weist du nun warum ich gestern davon so geschwärmt habe???


----------



## Schaaf (1. November 2009)

Ohja. Das 920 mit der hochglanzpolitur vom Metall ist ja ein Witz dagegen.
Diese Farbkombination...whoaaa geil


----------



## Sumsemann (1. November 2009)

Schaaf schrieb:


> Ohja. Das 920 mit der hochglanzpolitur vom Metall ist ja ein Witz dagegen.




Das was du meinst, ist aber das "alte" 2009er Modell. Das 2010er ist weiss mit blau...


DH 920 (2010)


----------



## Schaaf (1. November 2009)

sieht auch nicht schlecht aus. Arbeitet ihr beide da in dem Fahhradladen in Bielefeld oder wie oder was? 
Ist wohl auch ein großer Lapierre Händler oder? Wenn ich mir in 2-3 Jahren ein neues suche wirds wohl ein Lapierre


----------



## Sumsemann (1. November 2009)

Schaaf schrieb:


> ... Arbeitet ihr beide da in dem Fahhradladen in Bielefeld oder wie oder was?



nee, wir bringen da nur Kofferweise unser schwer verdientes Geld hin


----------



## Tim777 (1. November 2009)




----------



## Schaaf (1. November 2009)

so eine schönheit...wo liegen die unterschiede zwischn 790 und 970? oder 770? ich weiss es nicht. Teile und Lackierung oder?


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. November 2009)

DH 72o und DH 920. Die Unterschiede sind die Anbauteile. Und zwar alle.


----------



## Schaaf (1. November 2009)

kann man bei dir im Laden auch mal das ein oder andere Rad kurz vorm Laden probefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (1. November 2009)

???Natürlich!
Gibts noch Läden, die einem das nicht erlauben? Dann wüßtest du ja gar nicht, auf was du dich da einläßt...


----------



## Schaaf (1. November 2009)

Nagut okay 
Ist dann aber die Frage ob man eben mal so ein Lapierre 920 da stehen hat


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. November 2009)

Ein 920 kommt bei uns auch erst noch, aber ein 720 ist immer da...


----------



## Schaaf (1. November 2009)

wohl aus Prinzip 
Mal im ernst, die Karre ist nen Augenmagnet


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. November 2009)

Und ab und zu verkaufen wir sogar eins davon...is übrigens nur noch ein einziges da. Die neuen kommen erst in der kalenderwoche 6-7...2010...


----------



## Papa Midnight (12. November 2009)

Lapierre Zesty 714 Modell 2010 Size L:



































Hab mich sofort verknallt und werd das Schätzchen wohl noch mit ner schwarzen Race Face Atlas bestücken. Dazu Hope XCIII Laufradsatz und Hope Mini Bremssystem. In L liegt es bei 11,69 kg. Wie im Katalog für größe M versprochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (12. November 2009)

Absolut 

...ein Rad zum


----------



## Papa Midnight (13. November 2009)

Spicy 516 in L Modell 2010 (Leider bis KW 15 2010 ausverkauft. Wir haben auch nur dieses eine.).


----------



## Asha'man (13. November 2009)

Einige Details gefallen mir sehr gut. Aber die Rahmenlackierung...  Ich kann mich damit einfach nicht anfreunden.  Ich will den alten Designer zurück.


----------



## Papa Midnight (13. November 2009)

Ich find die super! Hab sogar mein grünes Froggy gegen ein blaues getauscht!  Und das 714 hab ich mir auch noch gezogen. YEAH!
Aber mal im Ernst: Wie langweilig wäre das denn, wenn wir alles das gleiche Rad hätten...


----------



## Asha'man (13. November 2009)

Das schwarze Zesty oben gefällt mir auch.  Aber beim Froggy gefallen mir persönlich die alten auch deutlich besser. Vor allem das alte 318 und 518 mit den Fröschen.
Das Grün vom Rahmenkit war gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Aber es ist und bleibt eben Geschmackssache. Zum Glück.


----------



## Papa Midnight (13. November 2009)

Ebben! Aber in echt sehen die sowieso immer besser als als in der Zeitung oder online...


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. November 2009)

Lapierre X-Control 510 / Size M / Year 2010 / â¬ 2999,-


----------



## Bikedude001 (2. Dezember 2009)

Hab heute ein Spicy umgebaut....









http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/4/0/7/5/6/_/large/Spicy316d.jpg


----------



## Sumsemann (2. Dezember 2009)

@Bikedude
 

LG
Matthias


----------



## Ultroon (2. Dezember 2009)

Saubere Arbeit Pascal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (3. Dezember 2009)

Lapierre Zesty 514 XL / 54 cm w/ Race Face


----------



## Yousef (3. Dezember 2009)

Nobel !


----------



## Sludig667 (4. Dezember 2009)

mit Originalkurbel siehts besser aus  

ansonsten viel zu laut vom Design für meinen Geschmack 

*auch den alten Designer zurückhaben woll*


----------

